# Looking for a nice cruise? Milton 21-23 May



## Blackwater Bones (May 19, 2008)

The Santa Rosa Arts and Culture Foundationall local cruisersto join us for the 22nd Annual Riverwalk Arts Festival scheduled for May 22nd and 23rd, 2010. It will be from 10 AM to 5 PM Saturday and Sunday. The Train Trestle will be opened until midnight on the 21st (Friday) to accommodate larger vessels. We are a deep water port with navigable waters to this destination .The dock is adjacent to Blackwater Bistroand only one block from the Mainstreet Cafe, The Liberty Cafe and the Mainstreet Piano Bar. Additional dining and shopping are all in the local area.This years festival includes 75+ participating artists, 20performingartists, many demonstrating artists, food vendors, musicians, and much, much more- you don't want to miss this!It's a great cruise from Destin, Navarre, Pensacola or Alabama. There is plenty of room to anchor out and the Blackwater Pyrates will be pillaging the anchorages and offering taxi service to shore if you need it. For more information contact Ann Scott at 393-0121.Ann ScottSanta Rosa Arts and Culture Foundationwww.sracf.orgwww.blackwaterpyrates.com


----------

